# dedicare se stesso a



## s111

Bonsoir!
J'ai deux questions pour vous:
Est-ce on peut utiliser en français l'espression "dédier soi-même à la recherche de l'origine de ce lieu? En italien on dit, par expemple "egli dedicò se stesso alla ricerca". 
En plus, dans la même phrase, on peut dire "il a découvert temples, places, monnaies ou je dois mettre le partitif?" exemple: "Il a découvert des temples, des places ...."

merci en advance


----------



## Corsicum

Propositions : 
_Il s’est consacré personnellement *à *la recherche de ce lieu/site, il a découvert temples, places, monnaies_
_Il s’est consacré en personne *à* la recherche de ce lieu/site…_
_Il s’est investi personnellement *dans *la recherche de ce lieu/site…._
_Il a dédié (tout) son temps à la recherche de ce lieu/site…_


----------



## matoupaschat

s111 said:


> Bonsoir!
> J'ai deux questions pour vous:
> Est-ce on peut utiliser en français l'espression "dédier soi-même à la recherche de l'origine de ce lieu? Non, on doit utiliser en premier lieu le pronom réfléchi :"il se consacra lui-même à la recherche" . En italien on dit, par expemple "egli dedicò se stesso alla ricerca".
> En plus, dans la même phrase, on peut dire "il a découvert temples, places, monnaies ou je dois mettre le partitif?" exemple: "Il a découvert des temples, des places ...." On peut dire les deux
> 
> merci en advance


@ Corsicum : tu m'as coiffé sur le fil, mais j'ai répondu aux deux questions, au mépris du *R*èglement .


----------



## Corsicum

..oui, oui , *lui même*,..!!! j'aurais du y penser moi même 
Le partitif... je ne sais pas ce que c'est, je ne pouvais pas répondre ? je suis nul en grammaire ! Un asino, Un sumero !


----------



## s111

Ahahah!
Grazie tutti e due "vous-même"!
Salut!


----------



## brian

s111 said:


> Bonsoir!
> J'ai deux questions pour vous [...]



Ciao s111, per favore dai un'occhiata al regolamento, la seconda regola del quale dice di trattare un solo tema per ciascuna discussione. Inoltre, dovresti scegliere la parola, espressione, o frase _di partenza_ (in questo caso, quella italiana) come titolo del thread (regola 3). Grazie. 



matoupaschat said:


> @ Corsicum : tu m'as coiffé sur le fil, mais j'ai répondu aux deux questions, au mépris du *R*èglement .



Vous devriez avoir honte, monsieur !


----------



## matoupaschat

brian said:


> Posté par *matoupaschat*
> 
> 
> @ Corsicum : tu m'as coiffé sur le fil, mais j'ai répondu aux deux questions, au mépris du *R*èglement .
> 
> 
> Vous devriez avoir honte, monsieur !


 Mi rincresce, signor Moderatore . Era solo una battuta . Ma ha ragione Lei, meglio un'unica domanda per thread . Il motore di ricerca ha già troppo lavoro  .


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> je suis nul en grammaire ! Un asino, Un sumero !


Ciao, Corsicum. Una piccolissima precisazione:
sumero = sumérien;
somaro = âne; cancre.


----------

